# Acojonante el poder adquisitivo de las mujeres



## Espartano27 (28 Mar 2022)

Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.

Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.


----------



## Fargo (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

Hay plena igualdad, meten las mismas trolas que vosotros


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay plena igualdad, meten las mismas trolas que vosotros



Ahora fuera de coña, el tema oposiciones, las tias han visto el filon enseguida. Los tios parece que somos mas de la empresa privada y ahi perdemos poder adquisitivo (al menos mientras el dinero de bruselas fluya).


----------



## mikiflush (28 Mar 2022)

Será las que conoces tu.
Las que conozco yo, aparte de aparentar, viven al día. Salvo raras excepciones (divorciadas/viudas con pensión por varios hijos, rentistas, funcionarias...).

Lo normal son cajeras, administrativas y cosas así, que viven con un sueldo como todo el mundo. Y tal vez con una paguita extra por parte del exmarido.

Pero ya te digo que no tienen un euro, les quema el dinero en las manos.


----------



## 8=> (28 Mar 2022)

Es mucho peor que eso.

Tienen dinero ilimitado y ocultan mucho más de lo que muestran.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ahora fuera de coña, el tema oposiciones, las tias han visto el filon enseguida. Los tios parece que somos mas de la empresa privada y ahi perdemos poder adquisitivo (al menos mientras el dinero de bruselas fluya).



Yo trabajo en la privada y gano el mínimo. Como dicen por ahí, esas tías que pueden permitirse sacar una opo son o ricas o tías a quien ayuda la familia


----------



## Honkytonk Man (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



800 pavos a Egipto es irse a un hotel cochambroso de El Cairo a oler pies y aroma a kebap de la calle desde la ventana. Es decir, a "vivir" la experiencia. Si se descuida un poco igual tienen que traerla en un vuelo fletado por la embajada después de ser multiculturalizada en algún callejón.

Ayer domingo cené en el centro de Madrid con unos clientes de provincias con dinero para enterrarte que vinieron a la capital, y la cena costó 200 euros tres personas y no hubo copas.

Eso para comparar, nada más.


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



De que le sirve el puto dinero si está sola.
Algo no cuadra .


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> De que le sirve el puto dinero si está sola.
> Algo no cuadra .



Para vivir de puta madre sin dar cuentas de lo que hace o deja de hacer ¿Te parece poco?


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo trabajo en la privada y gano el mínimo. Como dicen por ahí, esas tías que pueden permitirse sacar una opo son o ricas o tías a quien ayuda la familia



o el novio... no te olvides del pagafantas del novio...


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> o el novio... no te olvides del pagafantas del novio...



Los novios poco poder adquisitivo tienen. Para ir tirando justito. Quién se crea que un tío es un sueldo Nescafé va dada, y pedirán cuentas de lo que hacen con si dinero, como es lógico y normal


----------



## Ordel (28 Mar 2022)

Del dinero y de la santidad, la mitad de la mitad.


----------



## El centinela (28 Mar 2022)

Lo que es acojonante es lo que gastan

No será la primera ni la segunda que se pule todo el sueldo cada mes y luego tiene 0 ahorros

Saben que a su debido tiempo pillaran a un betaproveedor con ahorros


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los novios poco poder adquisitivo tienen. Para ir tirando justito. Quién se crea que un tío es un sueldo Nescafé va dada, y pedirán cuentas de lo que hacen con si dinero, como es lógico y normal



No, no lo has entendido. Ellas no quieren un sueldo nescafe. Solo quieren que las mantengan hasta tener la oposición. Que te arruines en el proceso les da igual, porque no van a seguir contigo cuando tengan la plaza.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No, no lo has entendido. Ellas no quieren un sueldo nescafe. Solo quieren que las mantengan hasta tener la oposición. Que te arruines en el proceso les da igual, porque no van a seguir contigo cuando tengan la plaza.



Pues no, no lo entiendo ni aunque quiera. No he tenido ese ejemplo en casa, y mi madre es funcionaria y mi padre un paleta. Y ahí siguen


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues no, no lo entiendo ni aunque quiera. No he tenido ese ejemplo en casa, y mi madre es funcionaria y mi padre un paleta. Y ahí siguen



entonces tu madre es hija de ricachones...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Mar 2022)

No os dais cuenta que el modelo otan/ue es mundo para mujeres 

Sal a la calle y mira cuantas tiendas hay para mujeres y cuantos para hombres (joder si ya hasta cuesta encontrar una puta ferretería, y ahora ser un manitas ya no es de macho alfa, sino es una opresión del matriarcado)

Cualquier oficina, el número de mujeres es superior al de hombres 

Coge el metro, quita a los 4 moro/panchis con ropa llena de pintura o restos de obra y sólo hay mujeres

Ves a cualquier restaurante o cafetería, que no sea un "hogar del jubilado" y sólo hay mujeres

Les mola ucrania? Pues que cojan ellas el rifle


----------



## Saco de papas (28 Mar 2022)

Van a comer mierda de aqui a poco, no te preocupes.

Tú ve preparándote para el festín.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Mar 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002799



Espero la Thai del móvil haya grabado un vídeo cuando el biego metía el PIN en el cajero.

Biego Europeo ejerciendo la mendicidad en Pattaya manda


----------



## grom (28 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> De que le sirve el puto dinero si está sola.
> Algo no cuadra .





Jevitronka dijo:


> Para vivir de puta madre sin dar cuentas de lo que hace o deja de hacer ¿Te parece poco?



Una persona que vive SOLA, no da cuentas a nadie independientemente del dinero que maneje.
Y vivir "de puta madre" asi subjetivamente, es bastante sencillo si no tienes (ni vas a tener) hijos.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> entonces tu madre es hija de ricachones...



Que cojones, mi madre es hija de trabajador y ama de casa que no tenían un real, pero como era de las pequeñas tuvo más oportunidades de estudiar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Mar 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Lo que es acojonante es lo que gastan
> 
> No será la primera ni la segunda que se pule todo el sueldo cada mes y luego tiene 0 ahorros
> 
> Saben que a su debido tiempo pillaran a un betaproveedor con ahorros



Esa es otra 

Y cuanto más se impone el matriarcado y el hembrismo, más saben que no tienen que ahorrar

Que si les falta el estado proveerá 

Y si el estado no les provee lo suficiente lo hará el betaproveedor pasado o el futuro, porque el mundo está lleno de simps


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Mar 2022)

Podría gastarse la Montera el dinero en hacer un estudio sobre cuanto ahorro tienen hombres vs mujeres. Te garantizo que la mayoría de mujeres no tienen ni 1000€ en cuenta, les quema el dinero. Para ellas gastos fijos e impepinables son cosas como 3 o 4 trapos al mes, manicura y peluquería al menos 2 veces al mes y una escapada mensual que en los meses de verano es internacional. 

Da igual lo que cobren, más cobran más gastan, ahorro casi nulo. Que además la brecha salarial es que las que trabajan (porque hay mucha ama de casa, casapapis, sugar dady) la mayoría son funcionarias por lo tanto cobran un 30% más que sus homólogos masculinos en lo privado.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Una persona que vive SOLA, no da cuentas a nadie independientemente del dinero que maneje.
> Y vivir "de puta madre" asi subjetivamente, es bastante sencillo si no tienes (ni vas a tener) hijos.



Sin pareja ni críos, a poco que ganes, tu sueldo es para ti. Haces lo que quieres, como quieres y cuando quieres. Claro que tampoco tienes un apoyo emocional o nadie que te cuide cuando estés enfermo, pero si eres una persona fuerte de cabeza tampoco es un mal mayor.


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que cojones, mi madre es hija de trabajador y ama de casa que no tenían un real, pero como era de las pequeñas tuvo más oportunidades de estudiar



Pues no se, chica. Te contradices tu misma.


----------



## Funciovago (28 Mar 2022)

Tienes toda la razón del mundo y será troll, pero lo que ha dicho no es ninguna mentira, cada vez se ven más tias con sueldazos... no me extraña con las cuotas y ayudas que tienen.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Mar 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Nos han comido tanto el coco que nos sorprenden estas cosas, voy a dar algunos datos:
> - 7 de cada 10 empleados de la adm. de justicia son mujeres.
> - 7 de cada 10 nuevos médicos son mujeres.
> - el 75% del personal sanitario son mujeres.
> ...



Descubriendo agua en el mar!
Lo que pasa es que con tal de follar las dejamos hacer lo que quieran. Sobre todo los rogos.


----------



## Funciovago (28 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Descubriendo agua en el mar!
> Lo que pasa es que con tal de follar las dejamos hacer lo que quieran. Sobre todo los rogos.



Será evidente para los foreros, la mayoría de la gente piensa que no contratan mujeres y que les pagan menos...


----------



## Dr.Nick (28 Mar 2022)

Normal: carrera pagada por el papá, oposiciones con cuotas y novios/pagafantas varios que invitan a lo que haga falta. Y si algo se tuerce pues viogen al canto y paguita.


----------



## Murray's (28 Mar 2022)

Todo subjectivo, como lo de las terrazas llenas y todo va bien.

No todas son la reina leticia ni penélope cruz, que viven en un mundo mágico, como las que mencionas.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son* profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas*, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca.
> 
> (...)



Ese tipo de trabajos están bien pagados para lo que exigen y los están copando mujeres en su gran mayoría. A eso añádele el sueldo del novio / marido de turno que en buena parte se va en pagarle gastos varios y caprichos, lo que sablean a familiares y pagafantas y así está el patio. Aun así, tienen los santos cojones de quejarse por la "brecha salarial" y los mass mierda hablan de la "feminización de la pobreza" con un 90% de sin techo que son hombres. Más "estafadores del amor" hacen falta para equilibrar la balanza, pero muchos más.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Mar 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Será evidente para los foreros, la mayoría de la gente piensa que no contratan mujeres y que les pagan menos...



Lo que les quieran contar, obviamente.
En mis 52 años siempre he currado con una ratio de hombres mujeres semejante, y casi siempre lo he hecho en sector tecnológico/hinjinieria.
Así que a mí con ese hueso no me la cuelan. Y he tenido jefas.


----------



## Murray's (28 Mar 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Ese tipo de trabajos están bien pagados para lo que exigen y los están copando mujeres en su gran mayoría. A eso añádele el sueldo del novio / marido de turno que en buena parte se va en pagarle gastos varios y caprichos, lo que sablean a familiares y pagafantas y así está el patio. Aun así, tienen los santos cojones de quejarse por la "brecha salarial" y los mass mierda hablan de la "feminización de la pobreza" con un 90% de sin techo que son hombres. Más "estafadores del amor" hacen falta para equilibrar la balanza, pero muchos más.




El feminismo es una industria en España es normal visibilicen solo los problemas de las mujeres aunque sean escasos. Los problemas de los hombres no dan dinero.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Mar 2022)

Hace muchos años las mujeres pasaban de ser controladas y gobernadas por el padre a serlo por el marido.

Ahora la historia ha cambiado, pasan de parasitar al padre a parasitar al marido o novio.

Y si el marido se resiste al vaciamiento de bolsillos, siempre queda el VIOGEN comodín y paguitas de mujeres maltratadas.

Y las más favorecidas por la naturaleza, no tienen ni que usar el potorro para sacar pasta, solo mostrarlo en Internet. Only fans manda.

Y surtido de rabos de todos tamaños, colores y sabores al haber 1,2 hombres por cada mujer por debajo de 35 años

Chollo ser mujer hoy.


----------



## Covid Bryant (28 Mar 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> 800 pavos a Egipto es irse a un hotel cochambroso de El Cairo a oler pies y aroma a kebap de la calle desde la ventana. Es decir, a "vivir" la experiencia. Si se descuida un poco igual tienen que traerla en un vuelo fletado por la embajada después de ser multiculturalizada en algún callejón.
> 
> Ayer domingo cené en el centro de Madrid con unos clientes de provincias con dinero para enterrarte que vinieron a la capital, y la cena costó 200 euros tres personas y no hubo copas.
> 
> Eso para comparar, nada más.



Tú eres SUBNORMAL perdido


----------



## Covid Bryant (28 Mar 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Nos han comido tanto el coco que nos sorprenden estas cosas, voy a dar algunos datos:
> - 7 de cada 10 empleados de la adm. de justicia son mujeres.
> - 7 de cada 10 nuevos médicos son mujeres.
> - el 75% del personal sanitario son mujeres.
> ...



Exacto curros fáciles funcicharos o similar de rascarsela mitad de la jornada o más y bien pagados encima.

Las tipas viven estilo sex in NY.


----------



## Funciovago (28 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Exacto curros fáciles funcicharos o similar de rascarsela mitad de la jornada o más y bien pagados encima.
> 
> Las tipas viven estilo sex in NY.



Por eso el 97% de accidentes laborales graves y *MORTALES *los sufrimos los varones, de eso no se habla.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Será las que conoces tu.
> Las que conozco yo, aparte de aparentar, viven al día. Salvo raras excepciones (divorciadas/viudas con pensión por varios hijos, rentistas, funcionarias...).
> 
> Lo normal son cajeras, administrativas y cosas así, que viven con un sueldo como todo el mundo. Y tal vez con una paguita extra por parte del exmarido.
> ...



Serán lo normal en tu círculo de amistades, yo las que conozco viven como dice el OP (y varias ganando más que sus parejas )


----------



## Funciovago (28 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Lo que les quieran contar, obviamente.
> En mis 52 años siempre he currado con una ratio de hombres mujeres semejante, y casi siempre lo he hecho en sector tecnológico/hinjinieria.
> Así que a mí con ese hueso no me la cuelan. Y he tenido jefas.



¿Y el ratio de trabajo, resultados, esfuerzo, privilegios y sacrificio era el mismo?


----------



## mikiflush (28 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Serán lo normal en tu círculo de amistades, yo las que conozco viven como dice el OP (y varias ganando más que sus parejas )



Conozco una abogada, una investigadora del csic, varias compañeras de trabajo y algunas empresarias. Ninguna de éstas son especialmente despilfarradoras. Pero la currita normal solterona, o con paguita del ex-marido, no para de hacer viajes y aparentar cuando no tienen un chavo. Eso es lo normal, y pobre como le digas algo cuando no llega a fin de mes después de gastarse el sueldo antes del día 20.

Aún así, a todas les quema el dinero en las manos. A más ingresos, más gastan en chorradas. Luego flipan cuando cambio el coche o me compro una propiedad, que no les salen las cuentas.


----------



## Axouxere (28 Mar 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Lo que es acojonante es lo que gastan
> 
> No será la primera ni la segunda que se pule todo el sueldo cada mes y luego tiene 0 ahorros
> 
> Saben que a su debido tiempo pillaran a un betaproveedor con ahorros



En el ECI lo saben muy bien.
El día 20 de cada mes sus empleadas se han gastado la nómina en el propio ECI.
Contado hace años por una conocida autoproclamada feminista. Feminazi desde el mío. Ella misma lo decía como queja sobre las mujeres, así que seria verdad.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Mar 2022)

Lo que si es cierto es que gastan a lo bestia 

mi novia tiene un buen sueldo (5,000 netos) y a veces se funde 500, 800 o más en una tarde de compras


----------



## Maedhros (28 Mar 2022)

Todo depende del círculo en el que te muevas.

En círculos de gente universitaria por decirlo de alguna manera, hay muchas más tías que tíos. Por lo que si te mueves en estos ámbitos lo normal es ver bastantes tías funcis con buen sueldo.

Las que conozco que más cobran son funcionarias grupo A. Y hay muchas más funcionarias que funcionarios.

En la empresa privada en puestos similares no veo una diferencia significativa de sueldos.

En trabajos menos cualificados los hombres cobran mucho más, nada tiene que ver el sueldo de un electricista o fontanero con el de una camarera o dependienta.

Lo de que les quema el dinero en las manos, salvo excepciones, es totalmente cierto. En esto no se libra ni una, cobre lo que cobre.

En cuanto a lo de ser selectivas... Es un problema para los que no hayan estudiado la verdad. Ya sabemos que una universitaria no se va a conformar con un no universitario salvo que tenga pasta.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



Si lo que quieres es follar, será más fácil, más rápido y mucho más barato que las busques en una glorieta.


----------



## supercuernos (28 Mar 2022)

Yo solo follo con tias con piso propio, netflix y coche.

Y que me hagan la cena despues de follar.


----------



## Marvelita (28 Mar 2022)

Respecto al tema viajes, las discotecas son campos de nabos por alguna razon... y la razon es que ahorran y cuando quieren salir pues van al tinder y ls invitan.

la que tiene 6 gabinetes algo me dice que ha debido ahorrar mucho, ni viajes ni discos ni nada...

Respecto a lo de ser selectivas, poco o nada se puede hacer. que sean como quieran... la edad no perdona y la soledad menos.


----------



## IMPULSES (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



800 euros Egipto ??? 
    por ese precio ya te digo yo que es viaje mochilera/lumpen.
Algunos pensais que eso es nivel de vida. 

Algún día os contaré , el nivel de vida que llevan los ladrilleros pone tochos, gracias a vuestra obsesión por comprar pladur con escayola, ahí si vais a flipar ...


----------



## Новая правда (28 Mar 2022)

Tienen a su favor tres factores importantes:

1. Protección paterna. A mí me decían en casa desde que tengo uso de razón que si no trabaja ni estudiaba, me iría a la "puta calle", que en mi casa no querían vagos, que tenía que aportar en casa, que tenía que aprender a ganarme la vida por mí mismo blablabla. A ellas por lo general las consienten muchísimo más y no tienen ningún problema en pagarle profesores particulares o en hacerles buenos regalos cuando obtienen malas calificaciones académicas (para que no estén tristes). Por supuesto, esas amenazas de "o trabajas o estudias o te echo de casa" no existen, al contrario, se les deja claro desde un primer momento que nunca les va a faltar de nada y que siempre estarán allí para apoyarlas. (imagino que los padres tendrán miedo a que la niña se meta a puta)

2. Protección estatal. La "histórica infrarrepresentación femenina" en trabajos cualificados ha servido para que se aprueben cuotas en puestos de trabajo, becas, etc. además de una fuerte campaña institucional que elogia todo lo que hace la mujer por el mero hecho de ser mujer y que además intenta trasmitir continuamente "modelos ejemplarizantes de mujeres empoderadas"

3. El varón derrocha mucha energía y tiempo en el cortejo, mientras que la mujer no. Ese tiempo que los tíos dedicamos a tirar fichas, ellas lo pueden dedicar a hacer cosas productivas. No sólo es el cortejo en sí, sino habilidades para el cortejo, es decir, tener "calle, labia y mazadura", cosas que ellas no necesitan para ligar.

Sin embargo, los puestos realmente top siempre los van a ocupar los tíos. Bien sea porque están más acostumbrados a tirar del carro sin ayuda externa, bien porque la hipergamia femenina les mueve a ello.


----------



## Artorias (28 Mar 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> *800 pavos a Egipto es irse a un hotel cochambroso de El Cairo a oler pies y aroma a kebap de la calle desde la ventana*. Es decir, a "vivir" la experiencia. Si se descuida un poco igual tienen que traerla en un vuelo fletado por la embajada después de ser multiculturalizada en algún callejón.
> 
> Ayer domingo cené en el centro de Madrid con unos clientes de provincias con dinero para enterrarte que vinieron a la capital, y la cena costó 200 euros tres personas y no hubo copas.
> 
> Eso para comparar, nada más.



Eso venia a decir yo...

Muy barato me parece a mi. O le ha tomado el pelo al forero que ha abierto el hilo o es un paco viaje cutre cutre. 800 pavos es poco mas de lo que cuesta el vuelo de ida y vuelta, y lo se porque antes de la pandemia estaba mirando viajes para ir con la parienta a bucear y ver el Mar Rojo (Egipto), Tailandia, Filipinas, Islas Galapagos, etc... y se como estan los precios...

Pero vamos, que igual han bajado mucho los viajes desde entonces, como no estamos empozoñados no he mirado nada desde hace tiempo...


----------



## grom (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sin pareja ni críos, a poco que ganes, tu sueldo es para ti. Haces lo que quieres, como quieres y cuando quieres. Claro que tampoco tienes un apoyo emocional o nadie que te cuide cuando estés enfermo, pero si eres una persona fuerte de cabeza tampoco es un mal mayor.



El problema principal de no tener hijos, no es un tema de apoyo emocional, ni de no tener alguien que "te cuide".
El punto fundamental es que estas renunciando a tu UNICA función biologica como ser vivo.
En estos tiempos se ha conseguido presentar como "una opcion mas", incluso "preferible". Pero no deja de ser, desde un punto de vista biologico, una ABSOLUTA ABERRACION.

Pretender que no te va a pasar factura, es engañarse.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (28 Mar 2022)

La vagina milf es buen plato.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (28 Mar 2022)

Cuotas, y que la mayoría siguen recibiendo dinero de sus padres. Por no hablar del pagafantismo. Ellas se pueden permitir estudiar los años que haga falta para sacarse su máster u oposición, pero si un tío quiere follar va a tener que empezar a trabajar y tener dinero para un coche y piso.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Lo que si es cierto es que gastan a lo bestia
> 
> mi novia tiene un buen sueldo (5,000 netos) y a veces se funde 500, 800 o más en una tarde de compras



Joder Vlad, si eso gana tu novia, miedo me da preguntar lo que ganas tu…, vives en España?

Regla de oro de la mujer de antes, la de ahora y la de mañana…JAMAS emparejarse con un tío que ganes menos que ella


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



No son putas, que me lo han dicho ellas


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Mar 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Joder Vlad, si eso gana tu novia, miedo me da preguntar lo que ganas tu…, vives en España?
> 
> Regla de oro de la mujer de antes, la de ahora y la de mañana…JAMAS emparejarse con un tío que ganes menos que ella



Eso ya no es así , no ves que hoy en día ellas son mas entre los que más ganan (sobre todo las de formación universitaria)


----------



## CaraCortada (28 Mar 2022)

Desde luego que si el consumo en este país mantiene aún unos mínimos es gracias a ellas. En ese sentido le hacen el juego a este gobierno aunque para ello necesitan cash y es el gobierno quien se lo da mediante facilidades para que okupen el sector público y paguitas varias mas la propina de papa mas lo que saquen del pagafantas de turno. Un plan sin fisuras. Yo también podría pegarme mejor vida con los 2000 y pico machacantes al mes limpios de polvo y paja que saco gracias al sudor de vuestra frente, pero no lo hago y vivo como si fuera la mitad de esa pasta porque en mi cabeza hay otras cosas. Si ellas se comportaran igual este país habria quebrado oficialmente hace tiempo y el ECI se hubiera ido a la mierda con lo que ello supone.


----------



## HDR (28 Mar 2022)

Se funden el dinero según lo reciben, conozco a muchísimas así. No tienen amplitud de miras, no razonan.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (28 Mar 2022)

A mí me la suda ir de viaje a sitios exóticos. Yo viendo cuatro vídeos en Youtube ya tengo suficiente.


----------



## Eric Finch (28 Mar 2022)

Son enanas subidas a las espaldas de gigantes.

Y no confundamos poder adquisitivo con barra libre para gastar sin control ni responsabilidad.

Por eso hay tanta soltera sin hijos. Les han enseñado a no sacrificarse ni compartir y a vivir del cuento y parasitando, y se lo han creido.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



La sicóloga en 6 o 7 años habrá gastado todas sus oportunidades con sus óvulos congelados, y empezará a meterse por el coño los óvulos de otra, a los cuarenta y pico, agarrada al gato y a la botella de vino mientras se repite que no pasa nada, que va a dormir un ratito echando mano del patillote que se tiene que tomar todas las noches para poder conciliar el sueño sin llorar hasta deshidratarse.

A las mujeres españolas los anglojudíos y los traidores a sus servicio en España las han condenado a la muerte en vida.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Mar 2022)

No sé cómo andarán de guita, pero doblar el lomo, nanai, ninguna. Se pegan todo el día pegando cochazos, y de playa en playa. A las separadas me refiero.

Cuando los morenitos le corten el pienso se van a mear echadas. Como no sean esos, de los españoles no esperar nada.


----------



## Espartano27 (28 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Lo que si es cierto es que gastan a lo bestia
> 
> mi novia tiene un buen sueldo (5,000 netos) y a veces se funde 500, 800 o más en una tarde de compras



En qué curra tu novia, medicina?


----------



## Merogos (28 Mar 2022)

Hay que recordar que dos tercios de los empleados públicos, al menos si hablamos de Comunidades Autónomas y administraciones locales, son mujeres. En parte porque les dan todo tipo de ayudas para ello





Y esa es la nueva casta, hamijos, la casta intocable, la que cobra más que en el sector privado a pesar de que tienen muchos mejores condiciones:
https://www.vozpopuli.com/economia_y_finanzas/funcionarios-sueldo-salarios_0_1394862092.html







Y ojo, a pesar de que las mujeres son la inmensa mayoría de los funcionarios la Consellería de Igualdade de la Xunta está tomando medidas para dar preferencia a las mujeres en aquellos escasos puestos donde no son todavía mayoría (bomberos y agentes forestales). Una Xunta en la que manda desde hace 16 años el actual líder de la derecha, don Nuñez Feijoo






Un sueldo que sale de asfixiarnos al resto a impuestos.

Mirad las encuestas y veréis quién es la principal fuerza de votantes de la PSOE.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (28 Mar 2022)

Antes te echabas pareja entre compañeros de estudio o trabajo, y oyes a muchas quejandose de que no hay forma de conocer a hombres en el dia a dia (ya no hay hombres donde curran ellas!) y en las apps las tratan como a putas, mientras siguen con su matraca feminista  pues nada puestazos de trabajo pero mas solas que la una


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> En qué curra tu novia, medicina?



Nop, hengenieria


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Mar 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Antes te echabas pareja entre compañeros de estudio o trabajo, y oyes a muchas quejandose de que no hay forma de conocer a hombres en el dia a dia (ya no hay hombres donde curran ellas!) y en las apps las tratan como a putas, mientras siguen con su matraca feminista  pues nada puestazos de trabajo pero mas solas que la una



En el mundo sanitario por ej, conozco bastantes médicas que no tienen novio médico, porque hay pocos, porque hay bastante gay y porque son bastante tendentes a la infidelidad


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (28 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Lo que les quieran contar, obviamente.
> En mis 52 años siempre he currado con una ratio de hombres mujeres semejante, y casi siempre lo he hecho en sector tecnológico/hinjinieria.
> Así que a mí con ese hueso no me la cuelan. Y he tenido jefas.




Yo también he tenido jefas. Y, alguna de ellas, cojonudas. Lo que me hace aún más incongruente que se reserven cuotas para mujeres en virtud de no sé qué deficiencia.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Mar 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Antes te echabas pareja entre compañeros de estudio o trabajo, y oyes a muchas quejandose de que no hay forma de conocer a hombres en el dia a dia (ya no hay hombres donde curran ellas!) y en las apps las tratan como a putas, mientras siguen con su matraca feminista  pues nada puestazos de trabajo pero mas solas que la una



También te digo que cuanto más gana una tía menos le importa el sueldo de su pareja


----------



## Funciovago (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Espartano27 (28 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Nop, hengenieria



ingenieria informatica o de que?


----------



## Bubble Boy (28 Mar 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Del dinero y de la santidad, la mitad de la mitad.



Qué sabio es el refranero español


----------



## Autómata (28 Mar 2022)

Una de las últimas que conocí se gastó 14 años de sueldo de remero medio 1500€ ahorrando cero y encima entrampada en cofidises y préstamos varios. Solo en ropa y caprichos, que durante la mayor parte del tiempo ni alquiler pagaba. Y ahora no falta vivienda familiar caída del cielo ni trampeando con novios que le pagan las cervezas.
Visto lo que pasa con el ahorrador o con el que se esfuerza, uno no sabe si esas personas son los verdaderos triunfadores.


----------



## MrDanger (28 Mar 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


>



Eso sí que es brutal, ser mujer es considerado una discapacidad y de las chungas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> ingenieria informatica o de que?



No, de las más "tangibles"


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Mar 2022)

¿y para qué quieren el dinero si no se pueden gastar en putas?


----------



## elbuster (28 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Lo que si es cierto es que gastan a lo bestia
> 
> mi novia tiene un buen sueldo (5,000 netos) y a veces se funde 500, 800 o más en una tarde de compras



joder, en 14pagas? es senior manager de algo???


----------



## Stag Party (28 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Podría gastarse la Montera el dinero en hacer un estudio sobre cuanto ahorro tienen hombres vs mujeres. Te garantizo que la mayoría de mujeres no tienen ni 1000€ en cuenta, les quema el dinero. Para ellas gastos fijos e impepinables son cosas como 3 o 4 trapos al mes, manicura y peluquería al menos 2 veces al mes y una escapada mensual que en los meses de verano es internacional.
> 
> Da igual lo que cobren, más cobran más gastan, ahorro casi nulo. Que además la brecha salarial es que las que trabajan (porque hay mucha ama de casa, casapapis, sugar dady) la mayoría son funcionarias por lo tanto cobran un 30% más que sus homólogos masculinos en lo privado.



No des ideas, no vaya a ser que nos expropien las cuentas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Mar 2022)

A mi eso me parece bien, en España hasta hace poco sin un hombre cerca, mujer y ruina iban siempre de la mano, eso ya se acabó.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (28 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ahora fuera de coña, el tema oposiciones, las tias han visto el filon enseguida. Los tios parece que somos mas de la empresa privada y ahi perdemos poder adquisitivo (al menos mientras el dinero de bruselas fluya).



Cuanto se corte el chorro van a estar todas ejerciendo.


----------



## SEVEN (28 Mar 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Nos han comido tanto el coco que nos sorprenden estas cosas, voy a dar algunos datos:
> - 7 de cada 10 empleados de la adm. de justicia son mujeres.
> - 7 de cada 10 nuevos médicos son mujeres.
> - el 75% del personal sanitario son mujeres.
> ...



Están discriminadas y mucho, pero positivamente. Y no de ahora, de hace cuatro o cinco décadas ya. El que tenga una edad, que haga memoria en estudios y trabajos, a parte de lo que todos conocemos de papá estado.


----------



## SEVEN (28 Mar 2022)

Merogos dijo:


> Hay que recordar que dos tercios de los empleados públicos, al menos si hablamos de Comunidades Autónomas y administraciones locales, son mujeres. En parte porque les dan todo tipo de ayudas para ello
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003080
> 
> Y esa es la nueva casta, hamijos, la casta intocable, la que cobra más que en el sector privado a pesar de que tienen muchos mejores condiciones:
> ...



"...se situa a la vanguardia de igualdad...con un 71% de mujeres funcionarias..." Menuda igualdad de los cojones.

De todas maneras, currar donde hay varias mujeres es un infierno casi con seguridad, reconocido por ellas mismas. Porque son muy putas, pero ellas también se sufren. No ofrecen la camaradería, compañerismo y buen ambiente de los hombres ni por equivocación. No digo que no haya hombres impresentables, digo que entre nosotros es posible hacer equipo y con ellas no.


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Mar 2022)

Que harto estoy de los hilos repes.


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> entonces tu madre es hija de ricachones...



Su madre es hija de otro tiempo. Igual que las nuestras.


----------



## CommiePig (28 Mar 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Lo que es acojonante es lo que gastan
> 
> No será la primera ni la segunda que se pule todo el sueldo cada mes y luego tiene 0 ahorros
> 
> Saben que a su debido tiempo pillaran a un betaproveedor con ahorros



ni te sobra ni te falta razón


----------



## Tronio (28 Mar 2022)

Un asalariado/a es un jodio pobre y lo demás es fantasía.

Las privilegiadas por igualdad son casta de clase alta, no trabajadoras.

Ya braguetazos pocos en ambos sentidos,igualados por los suelos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Mar 2022)

Raro es que no lo tengan cuando el mundo moderno esta hecho para ellas.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Mar 2022)

Me alegro de que todo el mundo sea rico, próspero y abundante. Haced lo mismo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Mar 2022)

Para bien o para mal he tratado con muchas solteras, divorciadas etc y todas cumplían la misma premisa independientemente de que fueran camareras, cajeras, doctoras o altos cargos políticos....

O no tenían nada en propiedad o lo habían conseguido vía padre, exmarido o herencia.

Si ganaban 1000€ gastaban 1200€ y si ganaban 6000€ gastaban 7000€.

Y si tenían casa vía ex o herencia la tenían que se caía a trozos porque no juntaban para una reforma o para hacer un lavado de cara.

Recuerdo a una con chaletazo del ex que no cambiaba ni las bombillas fundidas con los años porque su ex no quería participar del gasto.

Y una alto cargo del PSOE de las que salían en la tele no tenía ni mesitas de noche y llevaba de coche un Nissan de 20 años. Casa y coche sacado al ex en el divorcio.

Eso sí, viajes de 5000€, ropa de Valentino y comer y cenar a diario en restaurantes de 60€ para arriba.

En mi trabajo lo veo a diario entre los soleros y solteras todos ganamos lo mismo, la mayoría de ellos con los años se han pagado su casa y algunas inversiones y ellas la que más y la que menos se lo ha fundido en viajes y operaciones de estética.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moritobelo (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



No, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparado contigo... Aqui hace ya tiempo que los mas tontos os pensais que la humanidad entera es como el betita random medio nazi y misogino virgen forero medio de Burbuja....


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que no se si ha salido el comentario, pero para tener recursos economicos los homosexuales y os aseguro que no tengo nada contra ellos, de hecho algunos me caen fenomenal


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (28 Mar 2022)

El dinero es como la materia oscura, no la vemos pero existe porque vemos sus efectos 
Que tu no lo tengas no significa que los demás tampoco


----------



## Esflinter (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



Las mujeres, esa especie desconocida y misteriosa


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



Aquí estoy yo en casa de una enfermera de 2000 Merkels posteando paridas ... no, no doy ese perfil... aunque de ego, fachafranquismo, machismo y demás voy sobrado ( me lo dicen ellas), debo disimular como el culo y yo que me creo moderado... en casa hablo como en el foro...

Lo que os pasa es que sois unos maricones y os comportais como betazos manginas.


----------



## Orgelmeister (28 Mar 2022)

Mis compañeras siempre han vivido al día.

Eso sí. Trapito nuevo to los días. Y el ventitantos empiezan a lloriquear que no llegan, que a ver si cobran pronto, que si tal que si cual...


----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (28 Mar 2022)

Lo del pelazo masculino es mucho pedir en este país.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Mar 2022)

Conozco muy pocas mujeres incluso ganando 5000 o 6000 euros al mes que tengan ahorros. Que hay hormiguitas, seguro, pero son las menos.

Pasta que pillan, pasta que se pulen sobre la marcha. Y da igual lo que cobren. Ganan 1000 euros, se lo pulen. Pero es que ganan 6000 y SE LO PULEN IGUAL. Son desde luego el ciudadano IDEAL de esta sociedad de consumo, por eso las miman así. Incluso las alternativas que van de anticapitalistas o contrarias al consumismo. Eso sí luego se gastan en un nabo o una colonia ecológica un cojón de pato o en una guardería ecologista para el nene lo que costaría un colegio pijo para ricos. 

SIEMPRE están inventando en que gastar. Incluso las que ahorran lo hacen porque son más sensatas. Pero su objetivo último suele ser juntarlo todo para GASTARSELO de sopetón en algo que tengan en mente. 

A eso le sumas que muchas son funcionarias, solteras y por tanto tienen el sueldo asegurado. No tienen que preocuparse de como va la empresa, ni de rendir más o menos. A poco que pille plaza, se puede decir que pasa a formar parte de la nueva baja nobleza española. 

No hace falta decir mucho más. Se entiende perfectamente la situación.


----------



## Smoker (28 Mar 2022)

Ayuda de familia + carapapi que las subvenciona, + mercado, (vender bragas por ejemplo


----------



## snoopi (28 Mar 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> 800 pavos a Egipto es irse a un hotel cochambroso de El Cairo a oler pies y aroma a kebap de la calle desde la ventana. Es decir, a "vivir" la experiencia. Si se descuida un poco igual tienen que traerla en un vuelo fletado por la embajada después de ser multiculturalizada en algún callejón.
> 
> Ayer domingo cené en el centro de Madrid con unos clientes de provincias con dinero para enterrarte que vinieron a la capital, y la cena costó 200 euros tres personas y no hubo copas.
> 
> Eso para comparar, nada más.



En egipto con esos 200 euros no pagas a las charos, ni monteros, ni lgtbi, ni falcons ni semaforos, ni...... ni cosas del estilo. 

con 10 euros te pones hasta el culo en un garito cochambroso de toda la familia y por 50 euros seguro que comes mejor que ayer con los 200 en madrid, de largo.

Por las calles se circula con normalidad y si te pones vestimenta del lugar pasas despercibido. En el cairo tienes de todo y no suele haber grandes problemas de seguridad.


----------



## olympus1 (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



Alguna saca extras como yo me sé


----------



## gpm (28 Mar 2022)

Los tíos las invitan y aparte tiene su dinero solo para ellas


----------



## esBlackpill.com (28 Mar 2022)

Las mujeres, bueno, digamos que la mayoría de la población humana, la miro por encima del hombro. Y con razón pues no veo en ellos atisbos de disciplina, orgullo, curiosidad, honestidad y valentía.

Hay excepciones, y siempre que encuentro una, se lo digo en petit comité, porque merecen un toque de atención positivo para que sepan que en mi opinión, lo hacen bien.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Mar 2022)

elbuster dijo:


> joder, en 14pagas? es senior manager de algo???


----------



## theelf (28 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



mi señora cobra menos de 700 al mes cuidando ancianos, y tiene que hacer extras de limpieza para llegar a 1000, y ayudar a la hermana que tiene niña con discapacidad

que cojones cuentas..


----------



## Benedicto Camela (28 Mar 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002799



Ahí hay mínimo dos pollas.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Pues no se, chica. Te contradices tu misma.



No, he indicado ayuda de la familia. También es que fue muy constante la mujer y se tiraba horas estudiando. Yo ni de coña pod Ia hacer eso


----------



## Jonny Favourite (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los novios poco poder adquisitivo tienen. Para ir tirando justito. Quién se crea que un tío es un sueldo Nescafé va dada, y pedirán cuentas de lo que hacen con si dinero, como es lógico y normal



Además para una relación no es nada bueno que una parte dependa de la otra.

Al menos a mi la experiencia vital es lo que me ha enseñado


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Mar 2022)

Es el patriarcado que las oprime.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> El problema principal de no tener hijos, no es un tema de apoyo emocional, ni de no tener alguien que "te cuide".
> El punto fundamental es que estas renunciando a tu UNICA función biologica como ser vivo.
> En estos tiempos se ha conseguido presentar como "una opcion mas", incluso "preferible". Pero no deja de ser, desde un punto de vista biologico, una ABSOLUTA ABERRACION.
> 
> Pretender que no te va a pasar factura, es engañarse.



Pensar que una persona es como un perro o un gato sí que es una absoluta aberración. Y creer que el pack papi-mami con parejita larvil felices y contentos llena a todo el mundo es otra. Tienes cien ejemplos de esas parejitas que les dio un click y de pronto querían otra cosa y se fueron a por tabaco, o que se llevan a matar entre ellos y los críos a ver el espectáculo.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Además para una relación no es nada bueno que una parte dependa de la otra.
> 
> Al menos a mi la experiencia vital es lo que me ha enseñado



Opino igual


----------



## joser_jr (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo trabajo en la privada y gano el mínimo. Como dicen por ahí, esas tías que pueden permitirse sacar una opo son o ricas o tías a quien ayuda la familia



O muy listas. Mi prima con 25 años se sacó la oposición el año pasado y ya vive sola siendo funcionaria. Padres de clase media (tirando a media-baja). Pero claro, ella siempre fue una estudiante de 10 y ha estado dos años estudiando muy duro.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Mar 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> O muy listas. Mi prima con 25 años se sacó la oposición el año pasado y ya vive sola siendo funcionaria. Padres de clase media (tirando a media-baja). Pero claro, ella siempre fue una estudiante de 10 y ha estado dos años estudiando muy duro.



Si, parecida a mí madre


----------



## stuka (28 Mar 2022)

Todo es cíclico. Los coños listos se creen que esta mierda será para siempre. Los amos no piensan así: han destruído la familia occidental con el concurso de las zorras traidoras. Pero el último capítulo -previsto por los amos- es volver a los orígenes...con otros actores:




NO LLORARÉ.


----------



## grom (28 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pensar que una persona es como un perro o un gato sí que es una absoluta aberración. Y creer que el pack papi-mami con parejita larvil felices y contentos llena a todo el mundo es otra. Tienes cien ejemplos de esas parejitas que les dio un click y de pronto querían otra cosa y se fueron a por tabaco, o que se llevan a matar entre ellos y los críos a ver el espectáculo.



Yo no hablo de "lo que te llena" ni de "lo que quieres", ni de si está "bien" o mal
Desde el punto de vista biologico, es lo que hay. Ya siento que te incomode.

Tu estas aqui, escribiendo en este foro, porque TODOS tus ancestros desde hace 300 millones de años, tuvieron descendencia. 

Que tu, o cualquier otro, "decida" no tener hijos, es algo que la evolucion corrige en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Pongo "decidir" entre comillas porque no es algo que hayas decidido tu. Convencer a una sociedad de que debe suicidarse ha costado mucho tiempo y mucho dinero.
Pero desgraciadamente, han conseguido su objetivo.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Yo no hablo de "lo que te llena" ni de "lo que quieres", ni de si está "bien" o mal
> Desde el punto de vista biologico, es lo que hay. Ya siento que te incomode.
> 
> Tu estas aqui, escribiendo en este foro, porque TODOS tus ancestros desde hace 300 millones de años, tuvieron descendencia.
> ...



No, no me incomoda. Para mi la biología no es parte de un individuo, solo es algo generalista.

La sociedad nunca se suicida. Si alguien no quiere tener hijos, otros los tendrán, por eso no va a haber ningún problema. Pero vaya futuro que les va a tocar. Yo dentro de uno cuantos años estaré muerta, el marrón se lo van a comer los que estén aquí.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no me incomoda. Para mi la biología no es parte de un individuo, solo es algo generalista.
> 
> La sociedad nunca se suicida. Si alguien no quiere tener hijos, otros los tendrán, por eso no va a haber ningún problema. Pero vaya futuro que les va a tocar. Yo dentro de uno cuantos años estaré muerta, el marrón se lo van a comer los que estén aquí.



Tu sociedad es la árabe se entiende.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Tu sociedad es la árabe se entiende.



Mi sociedad e ala que ha tocado


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no me incomoda. Para mi la biología no es parte de un individuo, solo es algo generalista.
> 
> La sociedad nunca se suicida. Si alguien no quiere tener hijos, otros los tendrán, por eso no va a haber ningún problema. Pero vaya futuro que les va a tocar. Yo dentro de uno cuantos años estaré muerta, el marrón se lo van a comer los que estén aquí.



La sociedad se suicida cuando la natalidad esta muy por debajo del reemplazo.

Si tu crees que eso es una decision individual y espontanea de cada uno, discrepo.

En lo que si estoy de acuerdo es que en unos años, aqui estaran los hijos de los que han tenido hijos.

Respeto por supuesto la decision de cada uno. Pero sigo manteniendo lo que escribi al inicio de esta conversacion: si creeis que renunciar a tu UNICA funcion biologica no te va a pasar factura, estáis equivocados.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> La sociedad se suicida cuando la natalidad esta muy por debajo del reemplazo.
> 
> Si tu crees que eso es una decision individual y espontanea de cada uno, discrepo.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo manteniendo que por las leyes de la biología se rigen los animales. Las personas estamos más allá de esas leyes


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo sigo manteniendo que por las leyes de la biología se rigen los animales. Las personas estamos más allá de esas leyes



Vives en la fantasía mk ultra. Te debes creer que eres un dibujo animado o algo así.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Vives en la fantasía mk ultra. Te debes creer que eres un dibujo animado o algo así.



No, solo soy una persona con una vida acomodada que me gusta y quiero que siga siendo así.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, solo soy una persona con una vida acomodada que me gusta y quiero que siga siendo así.



Hay perros que tienen mejor vida que tú y eso no los vuelve humanos.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Hay perros que tienen mejor vida que tú y eso no los vuelve humanos.



Que te controlen no es tener una buena vida. Es una jaula de oro


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que te controlen no es tener una buena vida. Es una jaula de oro



A ti no te controlan claro, mk ultra.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> A ti no te controlan claro, mk ultra.



Yo hago básicamente lo que me sale de los cojones, no tengo cargas familiares y puedo permitirmelo


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo hago básicamente lo que me sale de los cojones, no tengo cargas familiares y puedo permitirmelo



Peor que un animal.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Peor que un animal.



Soy libre y voy por libre. Las ataduras para vosotros


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Soy libre y voy por libre. Las ataduras para vosotros



Tú no sabes ni que es la libertad. Tienes pasaporte?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Tú no sabes ni que es la libertad. Tienes pasaporte?



La libertad es hacer lo que te sale de los cojones


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La libertad es hacer lo que te sale de los cojones



A los animales no les piden pasaporte. Eres más esclava tú que un perro.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> A los animales no les piden pasaporte. Eres más esclava tú que un perro.



Quien te ha dicho a ti que a las mascotas no les piden identificación? Tener un chip, la tarjeta del veterinario y estar registrados en el ayuntamiento es obligtorio.

Para que quiero yo un pasaporte si no necesito salir de un radio de 30km? Tampoco me interesan los viajes al extranjero.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quien te ha dicho a ti que a las mascotas no les piden identificación? Tener un chip, la tarjeta del veterinario y estar registrados en el ayuntamiento es obligtorio.
> 
> Para que quiero yo un pasaporte si no necesito salir de un radio de 30km? Tampoco me interesan los viajes al extranjero.



Tu cuántas vacunas llevas?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Tu cuántas vacunas llevas?



Es obligatorio vacunarse desde temprana edad


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es obligatorio vacunarse desde temprana edad



Todos los animales tienen chip en tu fantasía.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Todos los animales tienen chip en tu fantasía.



Los domésticos han de tenerlo.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los domésticos han de tenerlo.



Y los niños comen caramelos que caen del cielo.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Y los niños comen caramelos que caen del cielo.



No has ido nunca a un bautizo?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

Si eres un hijo de puta, lo eres con hijos o sin ellos.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No os dais cuenta que el modelo otan/ue es mundo para mujeres
> 
> Sal a la calle y mira cuantas tiendas hay para mujeres y cuantos para hombres (joder si ya hasta cuesta encontrar una puta ferretería, y ahora ser un manitas ya no es de macho alfa, sino es una opresión del matriarcado)
> 
> ...



En mi pueblo había dos tiendas de ropa para hombre. Hace más de diez años que no hay ninguna.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



Con dinero de sobra, sin saber qué hacer con él pero sin pareja o sin hijos. 
Muertas en vida y desesperadas sin darle un sentido a su existencia.


----------



## stuka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Y los niños comen caramelos que caen del cielo.




¿Aún no te han baneado ...*otra vez*...hacedor de listas guerra-civilistas?


¿Aún no te han pillado el móvil "allí dentro"?............¿Adorable loquito?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Aún no te han baneado ...*otra vez.*..hacedor de listas guerra-civilistas?
> 
> 
> ¿Aún no te han pillado el móvil "allí dentro"?



No es ninguna guerra civil porque sois demasiado cobardes para luchar. Es más bien una caza de brujas satánicas comedores de niños asquerosos que merecéis fuego.


----------



## stuka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> No es ninguna guerra civil porque sois demasiado cobardes para luchar. Es más bien una caza de brujas satánicas comedores de niños asquerosos que merecéis fuego.




Pues ahora que lo dices...ya entiendo por qué tengo reflujos tras "asistir" a la niña de rosa de _Spielberg_ . Ya decía yo.

Estás como un cencerro. Pero lo tuyo es clínico, no voy a hacer sangre con ello. Soy cristiano.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices...ya entiendo por qué tengo reflujos tras "asistir" a la niña de rosa de _Spielberg_ . Ya decía yo.
> 
> Estás como un cencerro. Pero lo tuyo es clínico, no voy a hacer sangre con ello. Soy cristiano.



Lo que eres es subnormal y tu puta madre debería ser asesinada 2000 veces para que empieces a enterarte de lo que opinas.


----------



## stuka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Lo que eres es subnormal y tu puta madre debería ser asesinada 2000 veces para que empieces a enterarte de lo que opinas.




José María...Piensa...¿Alguna vez...sólo alguna vez...te ha pasado por la mente que quizás...ALGO no iba bien en tu cabeza?

¿Alguna vez...SÓLO alguna vez te ha pasado algo así como una ráfaga de "viento" que te desconcierta?

Te intento ayudar. Aquí nadie lo hará.


----------



## hijodeputin (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La libertad es hacer lo que te sale de los cojones



ovarios, hermosa, ovarios


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> José María...Piensa...¿Alguna vez...sólo alguna vez...te ha pasado por la mente que quizás...ALGO no iba bien en tu cabeza?
> 
> ¿Alguna vez...SÓLO alguna vez te ha pasado algo así como una rágada de viento?
> 
> Te intento ayudar. Aquí nadie lo hará.





stuka dijo:


> José María...Piensa...¿Alguna vez...sólo alguna vez...te ha pasado por la mente que quizás...ALGO no iba bien en tu cabeza?
> 
> ¿Alguna vez...SÓLO alguna vez te ha pasado algo así como una rágada de viento?
> 
> Te intento ayudar. Aquí nadie lo hará.



Estoy mucho más cuerdo que tú y tengo más conocimientos. Además no soy imbécil. Tú no puedes decir lo mismo. O mejor dicho, solo puedes decir sandeces, eres escoria defectuosa cachondeandose de denunciantes de crímenes de lesa humanidad. Una lacra. Míratelo, escoria.


----------



## stuka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Estoy mucho más cuerdo que tú y tengo más conocimientos. Además no soy imbécil. Tú no puedes decir lo mismo. O mejor dicho, solo puedes decir sandeces, eres escoria defectuosa *cachondeandose de denunciantes de crímenes de lesa humanidad*. Una lacra. Míratelo, escoria.




Eso es falso. Fue ayer mismo, reconocí que no sabía de qué iba el tema y que sólo me ofendiá esa afición `por las "listas" stalinistas.

Recuerda...eres tan lúcido...que me metiste en tu lista guerra-civilista PORQUE critiqué es afán por hacer "listas" de gente no afín a ti.


Sólo por eso...TÚ me pondrías en lista para subir al cadalso.


Eres un loco. Lo peor es que eres mala persona.


----------



## stuka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> No es ninguna guerra civil porque sois demasiado cobardes para luchar. Es más bien una caza de brujas satánicas comedores de *niños asquerosos *que merecéis fuego.




Te enseñaré a describir y expresarte.

Si dices "comedores de *niños asquerosos*"...estás indicando que los pobres niños...son "asquerosos". Así expuesto casi dan más pena los abusadores satánicos que los propios niños (porque "son asquerosos")

Se debe indicar así, mongolo loquito: "Comedores ASQUEROSOS de niños...que merecéis fuego"


...Así sí...loquito. Como no te llega, lo remarco un poco más: los "asquerosos" no son los niños, sino sus verdugos.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (29 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



Tienes que decir de ALGUNAS mujeres, yo conozco a mujeres que no tienen ese perfil y yo me incluyo entre las que no lo están.


----------



## Nigury (29 Mar 2022)

De lo que digan las mujeres creete la mitad, y de esa mitad bájale unos cuantos enteros.

No es la primera mujer que yo se, porque la conozco de años, que al publico, y sobretodo, en redes sociales dice X, pero LA REALIDAD es totalmente opuesto de X.

O la que aparenta ser de clase alta y estar rodeada de lujos, pero luego vive en un zulo de barriada de los años 60-70 en el extrarradio.

O la que públicamente dice que es CEO, si CEO, pero la realidad es que si sobrevive es gracias al ingreso mensual de su familia. Y por supuesto lo de ser CEO fue de un proyecto que duraría como mucho 5 meses y fue un fracaso total y absoluto.

¿Dices que se va a Egipto por 800€? Y tu como sabes si eso es verdad.
Quien te ha dicho a ti que no va a estar pasándose dos semanas metida en casa haciendo photoshop
O que en realidad 800€ nada, 400€ porque compro el viaje hace 8 meses, y que va a gorronearle la casa a alguien que vive allí.
O incluso ya ha ido hace 2 meses cuando no va ni dios, 2 días para hacer las fotos y volver que no da el presupuesto para mas.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Eso es falso. Fue ayer mismo, reconocí que no sabía de qué iba el tema y que sólo me ofendiá esa afición `por las "listas" stalinistas.
> 
> Recuerda...eres tan lúcido...que me metiste en tu lista guerra-civilista PORQUE critiqué es afán por hacer "listas" de gente no afín a ti.
> 
> ...



Lo pediste tú, la próxima vez te callas la puta boca.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Te enseñaré a describir y expresarte.
> 
> Si dices "comedores de *niños asquerosos*"...estás indicando que los pobres niños...son "asquerosos". Así expuesto casi dan más pena los abusadores satánicos que los propios niños (porque "son asquerosos")
> 
> ...



Los demás lo han entendido bien todos.


----------



## stuka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Los demás lo han entendido bien todos.




¿"TODOS"? ...Las figuras que ves en el espejo? 

¿No te das cuenta?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿"TODOS"? ...Las figuras que ves en el espejo?
> 
> ¿No te das cuenta?





stuka dijo:


> ¿"TODOS"? ...Las figuras que ves en el espejo?
> 
> ¿No te das cuenta?



Los que lo han leído, obviamente. Subnormal.


----------



## stuka (29 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Los que lo han leído, obviamente. Subnormal.




¡VIEJO DE MIERDA! ¡MUÉRETE YA, CABRÓN ESTROPAJO!


----------



## Hellsing (29 Mar 2022)

Joder con el MOTHERLODE de Los Sims


----------



## F.Alonso21 (29 Mar 2022)

Nacion que ha creado preferencia para ellas, pero antes las han pervertido al derroche-libertinaje(jijijajahasta los 35-40 luego a correr y gatos si se despista), nacion en proceso de desindustrializacion, niñas mimadas sacando estudios de mierda+pagafanteadasportios+papiyonocurro en esas cosas...
Desde hace 15 años y al menos algunas les da igual mantener algo al tio, pero otras piden mas...no les vale un mileurista con mas titulacion que ella, que hace mas deporte qeue ella y mas todo, no.

Encima sanidad y organismos del estado petado de mujeres, unas enchufadas por papis o maridos o familia, luego asi van esos serviocos a peor, porque hasta en sanidad era bueno tener bastantes medicos varones y eso que este sector o el de educar a niños se les da bien a ellas, pero mejor que haya algo de homrbes.
Luego las progres empleos inventados para ellas, feminazis, asociaciones, etc

Encima la viogen, y sino pueden vivir de algun pagafantas que gane 1500-2000 y hasta elegir e incluso estar con 2 a la vez y por detras con algun chuloputas malote dandole duro como en la peli Casino .

No digo nada de las bien educadas, prefiero las cristianas de familias conservadoras pero liberales en lo de la economia si tuviera que apostar por salir con alguna.

Resumiendo: Curro para ellas y educacion de mierda, tienen pocos hobbies y gastan en cosas que se queman, obsesionadas por la vida urbana de mierda y una flor en el culo todas que las lleva a no esforzarse, mas que para memorizar una opo sin entenderla y obedecer a satanistas aunque haya que matar españoles, evidentemente las de baja clase social las lleva a no tener hijos o depender de trincar novio que gane algo mas... con lo cual aumenta las diferencias SOCIALES.

Cada dia entiendo mas a la Iglesia Catolica, evito las desgracias de las tribus arrasadas por este comportamiento de ellas... y por eso creo buenas mujeres (trabajaban, criaban niños y la casa , incluso ahorraban, asi el marido podia ir a la guerra o a las tierras).
La ingenieria social es eso.

En los 90s esas mujeres aportaban a una vivienda chalet, niños con el futuro asegurado e inversiones extra, pero todo era en familia para beneficio de toda la familia (daba hasta para asistenta-cocinera).


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo sigo manteniendo que por las leyes de la biología se rigen los animales. Las personas estamos más allá de esas leyes



Las personas tenemos un factor intelectual mucho mas importante que otros animales, cierto.

Pero deja de comer, y en 7 dias me cuentas eso de que las leyes de la biologia no aplican a las personas.


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

No es tu función "por ser mujer", es tu funcion como ser vivo, aplica igual a hombres que a mujeres.

Y si, hay malas madres y malos padres.


----------



## calzonazos (29 Mar 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> 800 pavos a Egipto es irse a un hotel cochambroso de El Cairo a oler pies y aroma a kebap de la calle desde la ventana. Es decir, a "vivir" la experiencia. Si se descuida un poco igual tienen que traerla en un vuelo fletado por la embajada después de ser multiculturalizada en algún callejón.
> 
> Ayer domingo cené en el centro de Madrid con unos clientes de provincias con dinero para enterrarte que vinieron a la capital, y la cena costó 200 euros tres personas y no hubo copas.
> 
> Eso para comparar, nada más.



200 euros entres 3 te parece dinero?? Joder si que esta mal la cosa


----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Mar 2022)

Las mujeres blancas occidentales de entre 16 y 55 son la grandes privilegiadas del mundo...y yo creo que son el sector social más amplio (no nobleza) más privilegiado de la historia del mundo.

Una cjera del mercadona vive mucho mejor en todos los sentidos que cualwuiera de nosotros...tiene su vida sentimental totalmente completa y no folla más porque no quiere...si es un poco cabrona todo lo que gana puede ir al ahorro (ir a casa del tío ...o ir de casa de tío en tío).

nosotros tenemos que gastar para cortejar, y se nos van los ahorros en eso...y no son raroslos casos de hombres que llevan 10-15 años sin ni siquiera que le den una caricia de cariño, en mi caso dudo ya que me den un gesto de cariño hasta que muera.

Y ya no te digo de las profesionales tipo enfemeras, maestras etc...eso es nivel dios para ser de la media. Cualquier tipa de esas en un año tienen más experiencias de todo tipo que la mayoría de nosotros en 20 años, o incluso en toda la vida.

España es la Tailandia de la mujeres...les durará mientras duré el dinero FIAT....pero cuando se acabe para dos o tres generaciones de hombres ya será tarde, con entre 40 y 60 años, los años buenos de la vida se les-nos habrán pasado.


----------



## Artorias (29 Mar 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> De lo que digan las mujeres creete la mitad, y de esa mitad bájale unos cuantos enteros.
> 
> No es la primera mujer que yo se, porque la conozco de años, que al publico, y sobretodo, en redes sociales dice X, pero LA REALIDAD es totalmente opuesto de X.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo tu mensaje salvo en lo señalado en negrita.

¿Que tiene eso de malo?.

No hay mayor placer que viajar cuando no lo hace toda la borregada y poder disfrutar de los sitios sin agobios, aglomeraciones, colas, esperas y demas, amen de que suele ser mas barato...

Poder cogerte vacaciones cuando te sale de los cojones e irte unos dias en junio, septiembre o mayo en vez de en julio, agosto o semana santa y poder viajar sin el resto de millones de pacos y charos a los que obligan a coger vacaciones en las mismas fechas ultra saturadas, es una autentico privilegio.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo.



Buscando sugar mom?


Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay plena igualdad, meten las mismas trolas que vosotros



+1, y con mejor estilo.


Saco de papas dijo:


> Van a comer mierda de aqui a poco, no te preocupes.
> 
> Tú ve preparándote para el festín.



Cuidado que se pide, que a veces se recibe


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para vivir de puta madre sin dar cuentas de lo que hace o deja de hacer ¿Te parece poco?



Se puede tener dinero pero te sirve para una pm si no estás acompañado en familia 
Debe ser insoportable.
Normalmente ese tipo de personas son las q se miran por encima del hombre a los demás y no se va arrimar a cualquiera.
Me puedo equivocar .


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Las mujeres blancas occidentales de entre 16 y 55 son la grandes privilegiadas del mundo...y yo creo que son el sector social más amplio (no nobleza) más privilegiado de la historia del mundo.
> 
> Una cjera del mercadona vive mucho mejor en todos los sentidos que cualwuiera de nosotros...tiene su vida sentimental totalmente completa y no folla más porque no quiere...si es un poco cabrona todo lo que gana puede ir al ahorro (ir a casa del tío ...o ir de casa de tío en tío).
> 
> ...



No decaiga usted, cuando este sistema caiga y caerá, la luz se hará para los que sufrieron en las tinieblas.

Yo tengo intención de intercambiar comida y latunes por sexo.


----------



## Saluter (29 Mar 2022)

Lo dices como si te jodiera por ser mujeres. Como si te asustase que ciertas mujeres tengan mucho dinero, porque entonces os resultan mas inaccesibles para vosotros. O porque os gustaría que todas fuesen pobres y manejables.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

Bien te lo explicaré para el nivel de la mujer media actual, como si fueses Jevitonta. 

También hay gente que no sabe limpiarse bien el culo. En base a ello ¿Deberíamos reconocer, justificar, premiar o incluso ayudar a los que no se lo limpian en absoluto? No deja de ser una necesidad biológica accesoria, nadie se muere por no limpiarse esa parte.

Si te sigue costando puedo simplificarlo aún más, tú decides.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo tengo intención de intercambiar comida y latunes por sexo.



Usa lubricante, dicen que duele bastante.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Usa lubricante, dicen que duele bastante.



Usted lo sabe de primera mano ?
Le han dado fuerte o que ?


----------



## LionelHutz (29 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, he indicado ayuda de la familia. También es que fue muy constante la mujer y se tiraba horas estudiando. Yo ni de coña pod Ia hacer eso



¿falta de constancia o tu madre no te ayudo?


----------



## moritobelo (29 Mar 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Lo dices como si te jodiera por ser mujeres. Como si te asustase que ciertas mujeres tengan mucho dinero, porque entonces os resultan mas inaccesibles para vosotros. O porque os gustaría que todas fuesen pobres y manejables.




Bingo!!! Eso y no otra cosa, es lo que tanto les jode a muchos...


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

Alguno ha pensado en mejorar y ser un hombrecito? a lo mejor eso les atrae, y no os cegueis con unas tetas, que las hay malas tambien, y les han regalado una ley/arma, cuidao. Menos llorar y mas espabilar


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Le han dado fuerte o que ?



Fuerte será el bofetón que te daran cuando te quiten los latunes, tampoco necesitas más.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> También hay gente que no sabe limpiarse bien el culo. En base a ello ¿Deberíamos reconocer, justificar, premiar o incluso ayudar a los que no se lo limpian en absoluto? No deja de ser una necesidad biológica accesoria, nadie se muere por no limpiarse esa parte.



Estás haciendo apología de los calzoncillos con frenazo? te los lavas tu solo? o te los lava alguien?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Mar 2022)

elbuster dijo:


> joder, en 14pagas? es senior manager de algo???




Sí, está en la cúspide de su empresa.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Pero sigo manteniendo lo que escribi al inicio de esta conversacion: si creeis que renunciar a tu UNICA funcion biologica no te va a pasar factura, estáis equivocados.



Siguiendo entonces tus razonamientos, tu única funcion biológica es comer, respirar y llevar el culo cagao, no? lo demás es accesorio


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Estás haciendo apología de los calzoncillos con frenazo? te los lavas tu solo? o te los lava alguien?



Normalmente lo hace la puta de tu madre, pero no se le da muy allá, tendré que buscar a otra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



Siempre se os olvida pasar el texto por google charotranslate. Anda, anda, ya me ocupo yo:
- Son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas = Nada de ingenierías o medicina seria que eso cansa mucho.
- viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca = Pagada por sus padres o ex.
- trabajo fijo = Cuotas.
- han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo =Invitadas.
- hiperselectivas con los tios = Confunden follar con tener relación seria. De hecho, a las pruebas me remito, ¿dónde estan sus mariditos?

Respecto a la psicóloga 6 gabinetes por 2k euros deben ser en cualquier pueblucho o habrá que verlos, pero como ella no está aqui para mostrar sus cuentas nos lo tendremos que creer. Y Egypto por 800 euros = Viaje de postureo, hacerse fotos y a correr. Petarda premium 5 estrellas.

Yo no he tenido un solo viaje fuera de España donde no se me hayan ido tranquílamente 1500 pavos mínimo. Esa no ha ido en business class pagado por ella en su vida. Lo que te digo: Postureo.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Normalmente lo hace la puta de tu madre, pero no se le da muy allá, tendré que buscar a otra.



ya, y pensanolo más, asimilas el parto con el cagar, no eres parido sino cagado y te acompleja? cuentame, percibo tu dolor


----------



## pxus (29 Mar 2022)

36 años y sola, mucha tara veo yo ahí


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Siguiendo entonces tus razonamientos, tu única funcion biológica es comer, respirar y llevar el culo cagao, no? lo demás es accesorio



No. El objetivo de todo ser vivo es reproducirse. Todo lo demas es accesorio para ello.

La biologia es asi. No importa las bromas, las ironias y las chorradas que se os ocurran.

Lamento que sea una desagradable novedad para vosotros. Pero es asi.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> ya, y pensanolo más, asimilas el parto con el cagar, no eres parido sino cagado y te acompleja? cuentame, percibo tu dolor



No asimilo, observo y es obvio como en tu caso que a muchos os cagaron. Ya solo se trata de que entendáis que hasta cuando se trata de cagar hay que hacerlo bien. Y que incluso es conveniente cagar una vez al día. Aunque en tu caso igual deberías tomar algún tipo de laxante y así la mierda no te llegaría al cerebro. Que te lo recete tu ginecólogo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (29 Mar 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> 200 euros entres 3 te parece dinero?? Joder si que esta mal la cosa



Hombre, son casi 70 por barba sin cubatas. Desde luego que hay sitios más caros, de hasta 100-120 o incluso 150, pero para tratarse de algo informal ya está bien.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> No. El objetivo de todo ser vivo es reproducirse. Todo lo demas es accesorio para ello.
> 
> La biologia es asi. No importa las bromas, las ironias y las chorradas que se os ocurran.
> 
> Lamento que sea una desagradable novedad para vosotros. Pero es asi.



No. el objetivo de todo ser vivo es defender su especie, cuando una manada de lobos entra en periodo de cria , se reproduce una sola pareja, y el resto apoyan, hormigas, abejas etc
Siento que el mundo natural real, desmonte tus chorradas.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No asimilo, observo y es obvio como en tu caso que a muchos os cagaron. Ya solo se trata de que entendáis que hasta cuando se trata de cagar hay que hacerlo bien. Y que incluso es conveniente cagar una vez al día. Aunque en tu caso igual deberías tomar algún tipo de laxante y así la mierda no te llegaría al cerebro. Que te lo recete tu ginecólogo.



Entiendo, yo creo que casi te puedo decir que te pasa con estos datos, te das cuenta que atacas a los demás, pero cuando te atacan a ti te bloqueas y solo te sale un "tu más"? estas como paralizado


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Entiendo, yo creo que casi te puedo decir que te pasa con estos datos, te das cuenta que atacas a los demás, pero cuando te atacan a ti te bloqueas y solo te sale un "tu más"? estas como paralizado



Uy sí, si por algo me distingo es por mi nula capacidad de palabra. De hecho rara vez cago ladrillos en el foro, soy conocido por mis mensajes de pocas líneas.

Mira payaso si te gusta ir de abogado de pobres te has equivocado de hilo y de foro. Así que ya te puedes ir a tomar por culo y la próxima vez métete donde te llaman. Que contigo no tengo ni para empezar.


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> No. el objetivo de todo ser vivo es defender su especie, cuando una manada de lobos entra en periodo de cria , se reproduce una sola pareja, y el resto apoyan, hormigas, abejas etc
> Siento que el mundo natural real, desmonte tus chorradas.



Si no tienes que justificarte, colega. 
Nadie quiere que tengas hijos, ni siquiera tu.
Relájate.


----------



## BHAN83 (29 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Estoy chateando con unas cuantas mujeres que son profesoras, enfermeras y psicologas, y todas viven solas en casa pagada o con hipoteca. Todas con trabajo fijo, han recorrido minimo 20 paises por todo el mundo. Son hiperselectivas con los tios, minimo mazado gym, guapo, pelazo y cuanto mas alto mejor, la psicologa con 34 años tiene 6 gabinetes, se dedica a alquilar despachos pequeños que le salen por 2 mil euros entre todos, y se queda con parte de la nomina de los psicologos que tiene dados de alta.
> 
> Se pasan el dia comprando, viajando y de terraceo, la psicologa me dice que se va la semana que viene a Egipto por 800 euros, se la sudan la pasta, tienen un nivel de vida brutal comparando con un hombre.



20 mil millones de euros en paguitas dan para mucho.

El estado español es como una macrodiscoteca, controla a las mujeres y les lava el cerebro, y ya se encargaran de ir los hombres detras de ellas cual ratas de hamelin hipnotizados y engañados con bots de guarras chupapollas confidentes policiales..


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

El atractivo sexual y la reproducción suelen ir enlazados , pero no son lo mismo.
Ni tienen que ir juntos necesariamente, si hablamos de atractivo entre humanos hay muchos factores culturales , pero hay otros que están dentro y no varian, no somos ni conscientes pero tienen un peso tremendo.
Inconscientemente, tanto hombres como mujeres buscan lo mismo, les es atractiva una pareja que garantice la unión a largo plazo.
Para un hombre , una mujer debe parecer sana una relacion de cadera/ cintura del 0,7, ser dulce y con gusto por su casa y segura de si misma
Para una mujer el hombre fuerte, espalda ancha, osado ante el mundo, pero totalmente dulce con ella y seguro de si mismo
Nadie quiere como socio a un inseguro, menos aun de pareja.
Si observas son los arquetipos de un papá y una mamá, todo lo que incumpla eso es perversión natural.
si alguien busca pareja sumisa, es que duda de si para dar la talla


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Mira payaso si te gusta ir de abogado de pobres te has equivocado de hilo y de foro. Así que ya te puedes ir a tomar por culo y la próxima vez métete donde te llaman. Que contigo no tengo ni para empezar.





grom dijo:


> Si no tienes que justificarte, colega.
> Nadie quiere que tengas hijos, ni siquiera tu.
> Relájate.



Estos ladridos de chiuaua tras la valla, no son sexys.
Echais la culpa a las mujeres, pero vosotros no os esforzais por ser atractivos según la ley natural
Ya se que la ley/arma la tienen ellas, tambien hay mucho inseguro que busca sumisión, y las que son malas, la fingen para trincarte
La mayoria son buenas, pero no sois atractivos, menos miedo y elegid mejor
Si eres un tirillas acojonao e inseguro/llorón, eres antiatractivo, repulsivo para ellas
Igual que si ellas no estan minimamente en forma, son ariscas e inseguras, son repulsivas para un hombre sano
De nuevo, si te gusta la sumisión el que no es sano eres tu.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

Nadie que encuentra una pareja satisfactoria la abandona, ni hombres ni mujeres, eso llena más que el dinero el éxito o lo que sea
Si eres atractivo naturalmente, no te dejan ir, a no ser que te equivoques y busques unas tetas sumisas y te la cuelen


----------



## Play_91 (29 Mar 2022)

Supón una mujer con casa paga (familia), funcionaria de 1400€/mes, viviendo sola sin hijos (sin hijios ahorras un montón). Es normal que de para viajes.

Luego se echan un novio con casa y listo, ya tienen 2 casas.

Si viven en Madrid, 2 casas pues dime tu.

Fácil y sencillo.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

Esculpe tu ser, hazte fuerte osado y dulce con tu pareja, con seguridad.
Busca una chica en forma dulce y segura de si misma, eso no ha fallado desde que existe la humanidad


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> 20 mil millones de euros en paguitas dan para mucho.



eso es para chiringos ideológicos o lo reparten entre todas? a mis mujeres no les han dao un duro, a las tuyas si?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ¿falta de constancia o tu madre no te ayudo?



No, solo que a mí no me gusta estudiar. Soy incapaz de mantenerme horas atada a una silla aprendiendo de memoria tonterías que no me interesan


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Estos ladridos de chiuaua tras la valla, no son sexys.
> Echais la culpa a las mujeres, pero vosotros no os esforzais por ser atractivos según la ley natural
> Ya se que la ley/arma la tienen ellas, tambien hay mucho inseguro que busca sumisión, y las que son malas, la fingen para trincarte
> Pero la mayoria son buenas, pero no sois atractivos, menos miedo y elegid mejor
> ...



Pero que me estás contando so maricona. Vete con tus historias de maruja a soltar chorradas a alguna revistilla femenina para empoderadas. Y si eso te aburre te dedicas a depilarte el culo o lo que sea que te toque hoy en la pelu, pedazo de anormal.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Se puede tener dinero pero te sirve para una pm si no estás acompañado en familia
> Debe ser insoportable.
> Normalmente ese tipo de personas son las q se miran por encima del hombre a los demás y no se va arrimar a cualquiera.
> Me puedo equivocar .



No necesitamos estar las 24 horas del día acompañados.

¿Nunca has cogido el coche y te has perdido por el monte tu sola? ¿No disfrutas de un libro? ¿De un café leyendo el periódico?


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pero que me estás contando so maricona. Vete con tus historias de maruja a soltar chorradas a alguna revistilla femenina para empoderadas. Y si eso te aburre te dedicas a depilarte el culo o lo que sea que te toque hoy en la pelu, pedazo de anormal.



Te ves retratado aquí y duele no? no es culpa mia, esfuerzate


BeKinGo dijo:


> Si eres un tirillas acojonao e inseguro/llorón, eres antiatractivo, repulsivo para ellas


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Mar 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> ovarios, hermosa, ovarios



Lo mismo da, la expresión significa lo mismo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

No lo comparo te lo pongo fácil. Ya que al parecer todas las funciones biológicas las consideráis equivalentes. Pues de esa forma lo entenderás mucho mejor.

El hecho es que todo hay que hacerlo bien en esta vida, sea importante o sea banal. Y que haya gente que se equivoca tanto en lo uno como en lo otro, NO justifica hacerlo mal, regular o directamente no hacerlo.

¿Mejor o saco los calcetines?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

Ah que el origen de los males de este mundo es la "excesiva" natalidad es eso.

Venga dilo, que nunca os hemos ridiculizado en este foro por soltar eso tan progre y malthusiano de que el origen de la pobreza está en el exceso de hijos. Suelta la gilipollez que lo estoy deseando. No te resistas si sabes que lo piensas y lo estás deseando.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Te ves retratado aquí y duele no? no es culpa mia, esfuerzate



Uy sí eres un tipo de lo más perspicaz, se te nota un huevo. Ya comienzo hasta a dudar de que seas varón. Demasiado retraso hasta para un tío.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No lo comparo te lo pongo fácil. Ya que al parecer todas las funciones biológicas las consideráis equivalentes. Pues de esa forma lo entenderás mucho mejor.



El que lo has hecho eres tu, el que se niega a entender eres tu


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Ya comienzo hasta a dudar de que seas varón.



No serás un cura pervertido defendiendo, "los hijos que de dios" y me provocas para que te la enseñe.
Te la enrosco al pescuezo y te crees Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente con la anaconda, y acabas enamorao.
Como si te viera venir


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> El que lo has hecho eres tu, el que se niega a entender eres tu



Anda y vete a cagar anormal. Si eres una analfabeta funcional es tu problema.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> No serás un cura pervertido defendiendo, "los hijos que de dios" y me provocas para que te la enseñe.
> Te la enrosco al pescuezo y te crees Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente con la anaconda, y acabas enamorao.
> Como si te viera venir



Vaya otra peli. No dais para más. Esta es la progresía que da lecciones al resto.

Sois patéticos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Conozco muy pocas mujeres incluso ganando 5000 o 6000 euros al mes que tengan ahorros. Que hay hormiguitas, seguro, pero son las menos.
> 
> Pasta que pillan, pasta que se pulen sobre la marcha. Y da igual lo que cobren. Ganan 1000 euros, se lo pulen. Pero es que ganan 6000 y SE LO PULEN IGUAL. Son desde luego el ciudadano IDEAL de esta sociedad de consumo, por eso las miman así. Incluso las alternativas que van de anticapitalistas o contrarias al consumismo. Eso sí luego se gastan en un nabo o una colonia ecológica un cojón de pato o en una guardería ecologista para el nene lo que costaría un colegio pijo para ricos.
> 
> ...



Joder, que buen resumen de la sociedad española y de la mujer


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vaya otra peli. No dais para más. Esta es la progresía que da lecciones al resto.



Yo no soy progre, puedes ver mis mensajes y comprobarlo, no los oculto como tu, inseguro...


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que todo empieza en la casa donde naces, pero despues cada individuo traza su camino, o al menos tiene la oportunidad.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajaja por supuesto todo lo que pasa es que tuvieron muchos traumas por culpa de sus papis.

La gente no es mala, la hacen mala ¿Es eso verdad?

El mal en este mundo es tan simple de explicar. Que grande Rousseau y todos los payasos que le siguieron.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

Egoísmo y autoengaño, la definición de nuestra época.
Voy a hacer fricandó, sabeis haceros la comida como un soldado? o necesitais una mujer sumisa que os lo prepare mientras esperais en la mesa despotricando memeces contra ellas? taotraaaa


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

En suma que tú como animal consciente o racional apenas tienes capacidad de elección, basicamente eres rehen de tus circunstancias.

¿A que me suena eso?

Está claro que toda la mierda viene envuelta en un mismo paquete. Y que le habéis comprado el lote entero. Que fácil eludir la responsabilidad por sistema porque el mundo fue malo contigo.

¿Para que voy a traer hijos a este mundo tan frio y despiadado, tan enloquecido? Venga diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilo si lo estás deseando mujer. Baaaaaaaaaaala como todas, veeeeeeeeeeeeenga que se demuestre que te sabes el catecismo de memoria.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Egoísmo y autoengaño, la definición de nuestra época.
> Voy a hacer fricandó, sabeis haceros la comida como un soldado? o necesitais una mujer sumisa que os lo prepare mientras esperais en la mesa despotricando memeces contra ellas? taotraaaa



Vete a hacer el payaso a otro lado donde te rías tus gracias de mongolo, pedazo de lerdo.


----------



## Nigury (29 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Que tiene eso de malo?.



En si, no tiene nada de malo.

El tema es la mentira, decir que vas ahora, cuando has ido hace 2 meses, decir que has ido 7 días y te has alojado en un precioso lugar de lujo, cuando en realidad has ido 2 días y has dormido en un sofá, poner que has estado de paseo en camello por el desierto cuando te has subido un minuto para la foto y te has ido corriendo al siguiente lugar para seguir haciendo fotos para el instagram, etc.

Y todo para ser 'la que mas' de su circulo de relaciones.


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

Si crees que hay muchas personas en el mundo, poner algo de remedio es bastante facil


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vete a hacer el payaso a otro lado donde te rías tus gracias de mongolo, pedazo de lerdo.



que no sabe ni limpiarse el culo solo el señorito no? por eso lo llevas cagao... entiendo


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Si crees que hay muchas personas en el mundo, poner algo de remedio es bastante facil



y lo harias tu? o necesitas que te lo hagan tambien?


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> y lo harias tu? o necesitas que te lo hagan tambien?



A mi?
No, ofrece tus servicios a @cora1 si quieres


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> A mi?



A ti lo que te digo es que el humano no está para reproducirse por que si, como vas diciendo, ni la vida va de eso.
Te repito que la función de un ser no es rerpoducirse por que si, es hacer exitosa a su especie.
Hay sitios donde los humanos se reproducen por que si, y no les va muy bien que digamos.
Deja de dar vueltas a los argumentos por que no consigas reproducirte tú.


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> A ti lo que te digo es que el humano no está para reproducirse por que si, como vas diciendo, ni la vida va de eso.
> Te repito que la función de un ser no es rerpoducirse por que si, es hacer exitosa a su especie.
> Hay sitios donde los humanos se reproducen por que si, y no les va muy bien que digamos.
> Deja de dar vueltas a los argumentos por que no consigas reproducirte tú.



Que no hace falta que te justifiques joder.
Te lo he dicho ya, te hago un diagrama?


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Que no hace falta que te justifiques joder.



yo no me justifico tontin, soy un padre excelente, pero por que yo quiero, no por ser mi funcion biologica
El diagrama que necesitas es un circulo, estas encerrado en tus tonterias y tus mentiras


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Te lo he dicho ya, te hago un diagrama?



Repite conmigo, los lobos cumplen su función biologica y no se reproducen todos...
las hormigas cumplen su funcion biologica y no se reproducen todas
las abejas...
vamos bobo...


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Repite conmigo, los lobos cumplen su función biologica y no se reproducen todos...
> las hormigas cumplen su funcion biologica y no se reproducen todas
> las abejas...
> vamos bobo...



Que dejes de justificarte.
No te humilles mas, hazte ese favor.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> No te humilles mas, hazte ese favor.



El humillado eres tu, las uvas están verdes?


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> No. El objetivo de todo ser vivo es reproducirse. Todo lo demas es accesorio para ello.



Los lobos no se reproducen todos para que triunfe su especie

Lo que dices es una soberana tonteria, y una mentira gordisima, por que eres un pamplinas.
lo pillas ya?


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

No vayas de sobrao, que el culo se te ve desde Australia, no vayas de intelectual, que eres un mentiroso y/o un tontainas, lo entiendes?


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Los lobos no se reproducen todos para que triunfe su especie
> 
> Lo que dices es una soberana tonteria, y una mentira gordisima, por que eres un pamplinas.
> lo pillas ya?



La proxima vez que veas un lobo, tonto de los cojones, le pides que te describa lo que entiende el por "especie"

Y a una hormiga pideselo también. A ver que te dice.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (29 Mar 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> En qué curra tu novia, medicina?



Debe ser la reina Letizia o el Begoño

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (29 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Nop, hengenieria



En España????

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (29 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Conozco muy pocas mujeres incluso ganando 5000 o 6000 euros al mes que tengan ahorros. Que hay hormiguitas, seguro, pero son las menos.
> 
> Pasta que pillan, pasta que se pulen sobre la marcha. Y da igual lo que cobren. Ganan 1000 euros, se lo pulen. Pero es que ganan 6000 y SE LO PULEN IGUAL. Son desde luego el ciudadano IDEAL de esta sociedad de consumo, por eso las miman así. Incluso las alternativas que van de anticapitalistas o contrarias al consumismo. Eso sí luego se gastan en un nabo o una colonia ecológica un cojón de pato o en una guardería ecologista para el nene lo que costaría un colegio pijo para ricos.
> 
> ...



De esas que hablas...no te das cuenta que la mayoría gastan en ropita, viajes-postureo,etc... como inversión para pillar a un macho alfa a su altura? El objetivo de ese gasto sois vosotros...

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> La proxima vez que veas un lobo, tonto de los cojones, le pides que te describa lo que entiende el por "especie"
> 
> Y a una hormiga pideselo también. A ver que te dice.



Si te conocen a ti, seguro que me dicen que eres...


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ahora fuera de coña, el tema oposiciones, las tias han visto el filon enseguida. Los tios parece que somos mas de la empresa privada y ahi perdemos poder adquisitivo* (al menos mientras el dinero de bruselas fluya).*



Lo cual va a ocurrir en breve


----------



## Sinjar (29 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Será las que conoces tu.
> Las que conozco yo, aparte de aparentar, viven al día. Salvo raras excepciones (divorciadas/viudas con pensión por varios hijos, rentistas, funcionarias...).
> 
> Lo normal son cajeras, administrativas y cosas así, que viven con un sueldo como todo el mundo. Y tal vez con una paguita extra por parte del exmarido.
> ...



Es mucho mas común esta situación..


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si te conocen a ti, seguro que me dicen que eres...



Entonces, no me dices el concepto de "especie" que tiene una hormiga?

No te lo ha querido contar? Insiste, hombre.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Mar 2022)

Rebequita quita quita dijo:


> De esas que hablas...no te das cuenta que la mayoría gastan en ropita, viajes-postureo,etc... como inversión para pillar a un macho alfa a su altura? El objetivo de ese gasto sois vosotros...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk



¿Y?

El hecho es que gastan y gastan.

Un buen burbujo en cambio solo derrocha en latunes, aquí le racanean hasta a las putas. Hay quien dice que él no cepillaría a Miss Universo porque cerca de su cas hay una rotonda donde se puede conseguir a una puta por dos duros practicamente "igual". 

Creo que no es consciente de donde predica.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Mar 2022)

@grom


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver en LINKEDIN a una presunta directora de RRHH que fue despedida en Diciembre y que ha encontraod trabajo como directora de personas en otra aparentemente gran empresa pero que es bastante menos que la otra (mitad d eplantilla facturacion y por el tipo de producto solo pueden vender en un radio de 500 km auqnue hablan no sé que de internazionalicación cuando es totalmente imposible. Por desgracia ¡De buena se ha librado la muy putilla!..aunque igual es de momento y dentro de un año viuelve a estar "opentowork!


----------



## grom (29 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> @grom



Has conseguido ya que la hormiga te cuente su concepto de "especie"?

Venga campeón. Tu puedes.


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Mar 2022)

Con una ouija me ha comunicado que no saben solo eso, que compruebe juntando a dos hormigas de diferente hormiguero, que se reconocen y se pelean, que saben cual es su especie y hasta de que hormiguero son, que saben muchas más cosas, que sabia mucho más pero...
Y entonces me ha dado una lección ( que acato) diciendome que estamos en pleno Pacolipsis y que hago perdiendo el tiempo con ella y con intentos de hombre.


----------

